# 1966 gto build sheet option codes



## cuzican (Aug 10, 2020)

can anyone help me determine what options came with my car? found this under rear seat. need help. what to decide on restoration direction thanks for your time


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

There are different broadcast sheets for different regions in the plant, this one being the inside interior region. The one to find is called the passenger car broadcast ( this would help the most for restoring).

I can’t decode everything.

Model number is a Pontiac GTO 2 door hardtop coupe.
Trim color is Bronze.
Boxes 74 -87 is referring to carpet, headliner, seats, insulation, etc applications. I can’t decode these.
Option A39: Deluxe custom seat belts.
A46: Power seat left side
C60: Air conditioning 
D10: Rear quarter arm rest
D33: Remote outside rear view mirror, left hand side.
D55: Floor console

Transmission I believe is 31(sheet is damaged in that area) referring to the M31, 2 speed automatic.


----------



## cuzican (Aug 10, 2020)

Roger that said:


> There are different broadcast sheets for different regions in the plant, this one being the inside interior region. The one to find is called the passenger car broadcast ( this would help the most for restoring).
> 
> I can’t decode everything.
> 
> ...


that is all present in car thank you for the help. where would i find the other sheet?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Finding the other sheet is sometimes just luck. Under the front passenger seat, under the carpet, on top of the fuel tank are a few that I have heard of.

Obtaining the PHS paperwork for the car is always a great item to have as well.

The cowl tag and protect -o- plate can also be decoded as well for some options.


----------

